# Water Loving Peruvian Paso



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

This is my first ever Peruvian Paso, Brazos. I've had him for 6 months now and I love riding him. Although, he can get a bit "bigheaded" at times. He just turned 9 and was gelded and broke at age 6. I'm learning more about the peruvian everyday. I would love to hear any comments any of you may have to say! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow he is so cute! Looks like alot of fun to ride. Do you have any plans for him?


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

Not really, just my trail mate for life.  He is a lot of fun. Thanks, Bubbles!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

He is beautiful! you two look like a great team!! he looks so comfy to ride too!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

!st of all both horses are very cute and in excellent condition. I will add that the 2nd video the horse tends to trot alot. When I got my 1st Peruvian it was hard to tel the difference when riding but you might try listening to the pucca pucca to be sure you are gaiting


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> !st of all both horses are very cute and in excellent condition. I will add that the 2nd video the horse tends to trot alot. When I got my 1st Peruvian it was hard to tel the difference when riding but you might try listening to the pucca pucca to be sure you are gaiting




Yes, he does tend to trot a lot. I can tell when he starts trotting, but I am no trainer and he's never had any professional training. But, he is just a trail/ play buddy. And both videos are of the same horse. The one where he is lighter is because his coat was slick and bleached out. It was in August. The other video where he is dark, he had just gotten his winter coat. It does look like two different horses though! Thanks, Churumb. Do you have any suggestions about how I can keep him in his gait more consistently?

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/water-loving-peruvian-paso-46538/#ixzz0e8xUFLxY


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have 2 Peruvians and a Tennuvian. With my peruvians it was all in the head set and each horse had to be ridden totally different. One needed his head high and nose slightly out and the other needed a lower headset. The only way I could really tell if I was gaiting was listening to the pucca pucca and then keeping there head at that position. Lots of walikng is also supposed to help. If you let him trot he will start developing different muscles ad it will be hard to gait as those muscles will be weaker.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My tennuvian gaits all the time regardless of his head set. I am attaching a picture of my stallion


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------

